# 240sx converting to r33 skyline



## Exil3d (Apr 2, 2005)

hi ima noobie :loser: at this site and to most nissans. recently i have helped out finishing a project car, a DSM. now im starting a new project and wanted to convert a 240sx to a skyline. since you guys know most about the 240sx can you guys recommend me which year (95-98) of 240sx(s) would turn out to "look" most like a skyline? i know converting into a r34 is out of the question so i was planing to go for the r33 look. mechanical wise, if i replaced the 240sx engine, turbine and drivetrain with a r33 engine, turbine and drivetrain, will the 240sx preform almost or just as a r33? thanks guys


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Exil3d said:


> hi ima noobie :loser: at this site and to most nissans. recently i have helped out finishing a project car, a DSM. now im starting a new project and wanted to convert a 240sx to a skyline. since you guys know most about the 240sx can you guys recommend me which year (95-98) of 240sx(s) would turn out to "look" most like a skyline? i know converting into a r34 is out of the question so i was planing to go for the r33 look. mechanical wise, if i replaced the 240sx engine, turbine and drivetrain with a r33 engine, turbine and drivetrain, will the 240sx preform almost or just as a r33? thanks guys


Yes your 240 will perform like a r33 engine wise only. Obviously it does not run on a skyline chassis so it wont feel like one on a track. You also have to deal with the extra weight in the front that the RB (skyline) engine has which I heard it is not very noticable.

The s13 fast back, and all s14s dont look right with skyline body conversions.

The only car that can look like a R32 skyline is a s13 240sx coupe. (at least to me)

in the s14 forum there is a s14 with a r33 skyline front and rear end conversion, but it didnt look right.


----------



## Exil3d (Apr 2, 2005)

after a 3 hour research i think a s14 will look very similar to a r33. when i mean s14 i mean the nissan 240sx from 1995 and 1996. i read that the chassis on the s14 were very very similar to the r33 while the s13 were ver similar to the r32. i believe with the right front, rear bumper, and r33 grill (hehe the legendary S) besides the head and tail lights it can basically look exactly (exaggerating  ) like an r33. but then again i plan to focus more on the exterior before i focus on the mechanics. but that you for the feed back. i guess how it look depends on personal peference.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

it has been done, but there are some down sides to it. for one, like that one guy posted, there was a 240sx with the front and rear conversion. in my opinion, the front looked alright, but the taillights seemed a little slanted. another disadvantage are the motor mounts for an RB. they are very expensive, and may be one of the most parts you'll spend on this project. i myself was going to swap an RB into my 240, but decided not to when i found out how much it would be. anyways, if you were to do the r33 conversion, i'd do it on an S14.


----------



## Exil3d (Apr 2, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> it has been done, but there are some down sides to it. for one, like that one guy posted, there was a 240sx with the front and rear conversion. in my opinion, the front looked alright, but the taillights seemed a little slanted. another disadvantage are the motor mounts for an RB. they are very expensive, and may be one of the most parts you'll spend on this project. i myself was going to swap an RB into my 240, but decided not to when i found out how much it would be. anyways, if you were to do the r33 conversion, i'd do it on an S14.


in the end i guess im going with a s14 1995 and/or 1996. um since you expereince how much the RB would cost and where to buy it would you mind helping me out. i plan to convert the engine to a RB25 (recommend by another in a different forum). problem is, im not to sure where to buy the engine. I sometimes see them on Ebay, but i dont trust the salesman's methods of purcahse (could be eskow fraud....dont know how to spell). Can you tell me where you would buy a RB engine and at what cost? That would really help. Thanks, any input is really appreciated.


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Exil3d said:


> in the end i guess im going with a s14 1995 and/or 1996. um since you expereince how much the RB would cost and where to buy it would you mind helping me out. i plan to convert the engine to a RB25 (recommend by another in a different forum). problem is, im not to sure where to buy the engine. I sometimes see them on Ebay, but i dont trust the salesman's methods of purcahse (could be eskow fraud....dont know how to spell). Can you tell me where you would buy a RB engine and at what cost? That would really help. Thanks, any input is really appreciated.


heres the 240 with the skyline body on ebay. In my personal opinion, the front end looks nice(except for the body lines not completley lined up) but the rear I dont like
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ndexURL=6&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

as for the RB engine, you have to decide which one you want first. rb20det, rb25det www.rb25det.org or rb26det



heres a few companys that carry them http://www.store.yahoo.com/phase2motorsports/
www.jarcoinc.com


----------



## Exil3d (Apr 2, 2005)

thank you so much S14240SR. as for the s14/supposudly r33, i actually talked with the "creator". his selling this automatic  cause he plans to redo his project. he said that the front was easy to convert but converting with the tailights was a real pain. for the imperfection in the front is due to his "first time experience" i suppose, and obviously whoever truely knows a r33 can tell his read tailights are a bit higher than its suppose to. Thanks you so much S14240SR for giving me some links for RB engine. i plan to stick with the RB25DET since i have the instructions on how to install it on a s14. ( it will be hard but at least i have guidelines,it will be worth while i assume.)  . for the Taillight conversion do you guys recommend me using the original r33 trunk (hood w/spoiler) instead of moddifing/fabricating the entire rear of the s14. hopefully that way i can get the correct dimension of where the r33 tailights should be. Thanks


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

The S14 rear end is slanted. R33 rearend is much straighter. If you're going to do R33 conversion, there is only ONE 240SX that will be decent looking at all, and that is the S13 coupe. No S14 will ever look as good.


----------



## Exil3d (Apr 2, 2005)

thanks bridrive55 for the advice. i guess the only reason for using s14 is that the front conversion will look very similar to r33 then s13(s). i know that if i were to use r32 taillights or r33 sedan tail lights i will probally be able to pull off a nice looking rear. But since i plan to got for the "authenitc" r33 gts/gtr look i prepared for the extra needed work. i guess i could always replace the s14 trunk with the jdm oem r33 trunk w/spoiler, hopefully that could make the tailight conversion easier. as for s13 i (personal peference) feel that they look most closely to r32 then r33 while for s14 its r33. thanks for the input, really appreciate it. i didnt know the s14 trunk were slanted compared the the straight r33.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Exil3d said:


> in the end i guess im going with a s14 1995 and/or 1996. um since you expereince how much the RB would cost and where to buy it would you mind helping me out. i plan to convert the engine to a RB25 (recommend by another in a different forum). problem is, im not to sure where to buy the engine. I sometimes see them on Ebay, but i dont trust the salesman's methods of purcahse (could be eskow fraud....dont know how to spell). Can you tell me where you would buy a RB engine and at what cost? That would really help. Thanks, any input is really appreciated.


try jazzproparts.com, they also have free shipping. pm me for some other websites if you have any problems.


----------



## Exil3d (Apr 2, 2005)

o wow thanks alot for the site. the engine are really cheap....... that is something i really worry. why? becasue not only do they provide "free shipping" but some of the enignes are really really cheap compared to their average prices. Ex. an rb26DETT (r33 gt-r TT) for about $3200 with free shipping. Usually the engine is about $5200 and more. either it must be the really awsome place to buy parts or the site needs to be reviewed. im not doubting Nismo240, i just hope if anyone has purchased from them can give me some feedback. But if the site is as trustful as i hope it is. THANK YOU SO so much Nismo240.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

no problem, i'll probably get my SR from there, so i'll tell you if they're good or not.


----------



## CowboyTurbo (Apr 12, 2005)

Bomex just came out with a R34 Body Kit for the S14... check out latest issue of Super Street for pics~ (I think it's in THAT mag)


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

The Bomex R34 kit looks kinda chincey to me...


----------



## Exil3d (Apr 2, 2005)

thanks Nismo240 ill await your answer =).


----------

